# Another Acrylic pen "how to"



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Some of you may remember my recent post where I reduced the size of an Acrylic pen blank to make it easier to turn in the wood lathe. For those who didn't, here is the link: http://www.routerforums.com/103747-post7.html

This series of photos. shows the making of the pen, some of the shots make it look like the pen is covered in radial scratches which is not the case, it may be Acrylic dust clinging due to static caused by the final polishing.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Brasso, good idea!

And as for the pen, I say: Mooooo!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry that is a fine looking pen and great tutorial. Well done my friend.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Harry,

You are trying to put me to shame with such a nice pen and and turotial 

Very good job on both counts my friend and I always learn something new from you.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice looking pen, Harry. 

But it looks to be off just a hair. Could that be because the gouge and skew aren't metric?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Ralph Barker said:


> Nice looking pen, Harry.
> 
> But it looks to be off just a hair. Could that be because the gouge and skew aren't metric?


I reckon you may just have hit the nail on the head Ralph. Perhaps I should trade in my imperial chisels for metric ones, in any case guys, thanks for your kind comments.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice pen Harry really like the color contrast from the white, black, and gold.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Glenmore me old mate, I haven't heard from you today and I'm now off to bed, got two touch lamps to fix tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

I still like the blue one Harry, even if it wasn't a pen.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Dr.Zook said:


> I still like the blue one Harry, even if it wasn't a pen.


As our wannabe member of parliament once said when she didn't understand a question "please explain"


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Harry didn't you turn a red pen and say you were going to turn a blue one, but as a pencil? Or do I have my turners mixed up?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Dr.Zook said:


> Harry didn't you turn a red pen and say you were going to turn a blue one, but as a pencil? Or do I have my turners mixed up?


You sure do have your turners mixed up Dave, it was non other than our moderator Bob Noles that you were thinking about. Your problem is that your mind is suffering from inactivity, get into that huge shed of yours and start making things, any things to keep you active.


----------



## ladjr3552 (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice job. I think the acrlic looks as good as the wood.
Leo


----------

